# First FULL groom



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Here are pictures of Piper's first full groom. The groomer she did real well for a puppy, but after a while really got an attitude and started biting...  I guess she had hit her limit.... We are schedule for Nov 26th for a "half" groom before Thanksgiving... Have to look for the family... First time meeting EVERYONE... Probably about 20 or so people will be there...

So we will have to work on that... 

https://picasaweb.google.com/109387453061765239754/FirstHairCutPiper?authkey=Gv1sRgCLekk7e315KltQE#


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, what great eyebrows! That's a nice little groom


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a little sweetie she looks great! Love the one where her head is tilted to the side she looks so innocent


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely, it really brings out her markings xx


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

She is so cute!!!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> What a little sweetie she looks great! Love the one where her head is tilted to the side she looks so innocent


To bad it came out a bit fussy. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Very cute! Love her markings.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's beautiful Kim!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh she is a little sweetie! Bet those little eyebrows speak volumes. I think she did very well for her first session. She is still so young to be good for that length of time. Give her a big hug from me. Well done Peper.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is adorable! The bows look good on her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh she's beautiful. Looks so soft and fluffy!! Great first groom!


----------

